# Solved: nv4_mini.sys crash - Just installed new video card.



## Aurithil (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey,
I just installed a new GeForce 9500 GT Grafics card to (hopefully) fix "Display Drive nvlddmkm has stopped responding but has succecfully recovered." when playing World of Warcraft.
I was told the card could easily be installed on my own, but now when I try to get just the log-in screen for WoW, I get the blue screen, saying the problem is now nv4_mini.sys
Could this just be because I installed the card improperly? It wouldn't be a surprise, since I had no clue what I was doing. Or is there something more complicated to something like this? 
My best bet would probably just be to remove the card, system restore, and let the store put it in for an additional $50-60down, unless that isn't the problem.
Thanks for your help. If I have not given enough info, let me know.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It sounds like you have done everything right. If you used the driver that came with the card, that is the (understandable) mistake. Those are usually old and buggy since they are among the first that came out. It's always a good idea to check the net for new software availability when you buy new hardware. The fixes and bugs that were discovered after the item left the factory have been addressed by then. Look for an updated driver.

www.nvidia.com/drivers


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It appears that when installing new drivers, the old nvlddmkm.sys driver is not replaced as it should be. So, before installing a new driver, uninstall the old one (in Programs and Features, and then in Device Manager). Go to the C:\Windows\System32\drivers folder and rename nvlddmkm.sys to nvlddmkm.old. Then install the new driver.


----------



## Aurithil (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks! That was too easy. 
Saved me another $60 too.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

LOL. Can something be too easy? If you say so.


----------

